# Hunting Regs Meeting in Ringgold



## Wang Dang (Jan 3, 2011)

DNR Wildlife Resources Division will hold a public meeting at the Colonnade in Ringgold.  The meeting is Tuesday, January 4 at 7:00 pm.

Individuals may speak at this meeting and present their concerns. More info is on the DNR website.


----------



## xhunterx (Jan 3, 2011)

I plan on attending


----------

